# K45 and K50 shooters



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

What speed are you guys shooting? Thanks.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

a smokin 273!!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Way faster than I have been. 292 this year. Mid-270's in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

Triple xxx's at 295!


----------



## bow n tow (May 27, 2004)

430 grn. XXX arrow at a big 265


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

276 here


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Last year in K45 I was burning them out at about 278 fps. I'm trying more point weight and may be closer to 265-270 fps this year.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> Triple xxx's at 295!


Lol must be nice 
Keep up the good work Dan


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

wpk said:


> Lol must be nice
> Keep up the good work Dan


 Thanks man!! Ya us long draw guys kinda have and advantage when it comes to speed and fat arrows!! lol That 295 fps is with 130 grains in the front of them......not ideal but they are flying great!


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I am in K50 and blazing my 357gr arrows down the path at a whopping 262fps. Getcha some! hahahahahahahahaha

Speeed isn't a big factor to me.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

262 with a 488 grain arrow.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Around 275fps


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

276 here.


----------



## CatFan (Feb 15, 2004)

My Hoyt PCE 26.5" draw 380 x cutters at 255 fps. I may win for slowest bow.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

CatFan said:


> My Hoyt PCE 26.5" draw 380 x cutters at 255 fps. I may win for slowest bow.


I can beat you!!! 241 for my XXX Goldtips with 150g up front.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont know what im shooting as far as fps. Last time i checked it was 289, since then iv shortened my dl 5/8"


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

371 grain fat boy @283fps


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

My 51# PCE XL flings my 380 gr Fatboys at a whooping 251 fps!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Shooting CXL Pro 250's 100-gr pro points, 29" carbon to carbon, shrewd g-nock bushings, Bohning 2.25 x-vanes. They weigh 327-gr. Getting 288-fps out of Hoyt PCE with GTX CAMS. Set at 60#'s and 28-5/8" draw length.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

so with my low 270's about where everyone else is, that will work. I was shooting the other day and dialed up 40 on a 50 yard bag and I didn't measure but it had to have been a foot low or more.


----------



## BEvansnLA (Mar 31, 2014)

jimb what class are you shooting in KY?


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

366 gr. at 278 on 58 lbs.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

BEvansnLA said:


> jimb what class are you shooting in KY?


ASA Ky, probably K45.


----------

